# Red ball end grips



## Goldenindian (Jun 24, 2017)

hey hey,

Looking for a pair of these. I am trying
To match a set I already have. They are just like the ones pictured, repops. Clay/ brick red.  Let me know.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 24, 2017)

I've been saving these for a special project but that has yet to materialize so for $89 shipped they are yours.


----------



## stezell (Jun 24, 2017)

Why don't you check with rideahiggins?


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 25, 2017)

Up, this thread calls for this....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pobW7w_gsmE


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 26, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Up, this thread calls for this....



That is some next level trolling.....love it...not even going to delve into what the $&@" you mean....


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 26, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> That is some next level trolling.....love it...not even going to delve into what the $&@" you mean....




Thank you trying to stay where the action is, every time I see a pair of these slickery brown grips it just kicks in something I don't know I have to post the hot dog video.....My appologies to the seller, yeah I know unpopular move!





@bikewhorder


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 5, 2017)

Bump 

Still looking repop clay ball end grips. 
Let me know


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 12, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 19, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 5, 2017)

Bump 

Let me know. Still looking. The brick red


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 25, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Oct 17, 2017)

Bump


----------



## TieDye (Oct 17, 2017)

I saw some on eBay a few days ago.


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 4, 2018)

Bump


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 5, 2018)

40.00 shipped


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 5, 2018)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> 40.00 shipped
> 
> View attachment 733914




Pretty easy to distress these with a scotchbrite pad or soft wire wheel.


----------

